# طرق وأساليب الكشف عن البترول



## murtada abdein (25 أبريل 2010)

*طرق وأساليب الكشف عن البترول*
* 
تؤدي تحركات الطبقات الأرضية، وما تحدثه من صدوع وأخاديد وطيات وتفاعلات إلى اختلافات كثيرة في خصائص الصخور حتى في المناطق المتجاورة، ولا يعني وجود التراكيب الجيولوجية بالضرورة وجود البترول فيها. كما أن جميع طرق الكشف المتاحة حتى الآن لا تستطيع أن تجزم بوجود تجمعات بترولية في مسام الصخور الرسوبية الأولية أو الثانوية في منطقة معينة. وتوجد هذه التجمعات مع مواد أخرى أهمها المياه الجوفية وأنواع شتى من الشوائب، وعلى هذا لا يشغل البترول مائة في المائة من حجم المسامية المتاحة في المصائد البترولية سواء كانت تركيبية أم ترسيبية. 
ومن جهة أخرى فإن كمية البترول الموجودة في طبقة صخرية ما قد لا تمثل غالبا إلا جزءا صغيرا من الحجم الكلي للطبقة الحاملة للبترول، كما أن طبيعة التشبع البترولي في مسام الطبقات الرسوبية يسمح بقابلية عالية لاستخراج كمية معينة من البترول، بينما توجد كمية أخرى ملتصقة بأسطح الحبيبات المكونة للصخور التصاقا قد يكون كيميائيا ولا يمكن استخراجها إلا بإجراء عمليات عالية التكلفة لتغيير خصائص هذا الالتصاق. ومن هنا لابد من حفر آبار الاستكشاف لتقويم حقل البترول من حيث إمكان استخراج الزيت، وحجم الخزان البترولي، وإمكان تنمية الكشف، وتجميع البيانات الإضافية للمكمن الجوفي*

*أولاً: التقنيات الحالية لاستكشاف البترول عالمياً وإقليمياً *

*لا توجد مناطق محددة أو صخور معينة، أو أعماق متقاربة، أو عصور جيولوجية محددة يوجد فيها البترول وإن كنا نعرف أن البترول قد تكون واختزن واحتجز في طبقات يتراوح أعمارها التكوينية بين حقبة الحياة العتيقة Paleozoic والعصور السفلى لحقبة الحياة المتوسطة، وأن الاستكشاف والإنتاج البترولي قد امتد إلى الحقبة الحديثة Cenozoic. ومن ثم يتطلب العثور على البترول دراسة طبقات الصخور تحت سطح الأرض، وتراكيبها الجيولوجية، بحثا عن الأحواض الرسوبية والمكامن البترولية المحتملة فيها، سواء على اليابسة، أم تحت سطح البحر، بل وتحت الجليد في شمال الكرة الأرضية وجنوبها. 
ويتطلب التنقيب عن البترول استثمارات مادية كبيرة، وخبرات تكنولوجية متطورة، وتمويلا مستمرا لخطط الاستكشاف، وتكامل عناصر تعدين البترول وصناعته، ونقله وتسويقه. وهدف التنقيب الواضح هو البحث عن مكامن تجمع البترول باستخدام مختلف أنواع المسح، والكشف جوياً وأرضياً وجوفياً، ويعتبر الرشح البترولي مؤشراً إيجابياً لتحديد أغلب مناطق التنقيب، إلى جانب البحث عن البـترول في مصائد بنائية معينة كالطيات المحدبة والقباب . 
وتشمل تقنيات التنقيب المسح الجيولوجي الطبقي Stratigraphic Survey، الذي تستخدم فيه أدوات الاستشعار عن بعد، كالصور الجوية الرادارية والتصوير بالأقمار الصناعية، إلى جانب الدراسات الميدانية بهدف تحديد العناصر الجيولوجية الرئيسية في مناطق معينة، وأنواع صخورها، وامتدادها السطحي وتراكيبها المتنوعة، ورسم خرائط جيولوجية لها، وتقدير احتمالات تكون البترول في طبقات رسوبية معينة، وترتيبها وأعماقها وسمك الطبقات الخازنة المحتملة، وبعض خصائص المصائد البترولية. ثم تأتي بعد ذلك مرحلة المسح الجيوفيزيائي باستخدام الطرق السيزمية والجاذبية والمغناطيسية والمقاومة الكهربية، والاستقطاب المستحث، والجهد الذاتي والإشعاع الإلكترومغناطيسي لتحديد أهم الخواص الطبيعية للصخور، مثل الكثافة والمسامية والمرونة والسعة الكهربية والصفات المغناطيسية. 
وباستكمال الدراسات الكيميائية للصخور، يمكن معرفة مدى احتوائها على المواد العضوية المولدة للبترول، وكذا تعرف مؤشرات وجود خزانات بترولية كبرى، مثل وجود صخور مسامية ترتفع بها نسبة الكربونات، وتتحلل موادها بسرعة تحت تأثير عوامل التجوية الكيميائية من رطوبة وجفاف وتجوية عضوية بصفة خاصة. 
الجيولوجيا ـ إذاً ـ من خلال مشاهدات الصخور والآبار، والجيوفيزياء بطرقها العديدة تقدم اليوم وسائل عملية لدراسة تكوين باطن الأرض وتركيبه، ومع ذلك لا تستطيع جميع الدراسات الجيولوجية الجيوفيزيائية والجيوكيميائية أن تحدد بدقة مواقع تجمعات البترول والغاز مهما كانت شمولية تلك الدراسات، إذ لابد من الحفر، فهو العامل الحاسم في استكشاف البترول، ويرتبط النجاح فيه بالتحديد الدقيق لمواقع الآبار، وتقدير العمق المحتمل وجود البترول به في الطبقة أو الطبقات، وكفاءة برمجة الحفر ونظم معلوماته، للتعرف على الطبقات تحت السطحية في أثنائه وتقدير السمك والعمق لكل منهما.*​ * المسح الجيولوجي الطبقي :*​ ا*كتشف أول بئر للبترول في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في ولاية فرجينيا عام 1806، وتم حفر أول بئر متكامل في مدينة تيتوس فيل Titusville بولاية بنسلفانيا، وتلا ذلك اكتشاف أول حقل بترولي بدون البدء بشواهد الرشح، وبالاعتماد على الدراسات الجيولوجية الميدانية في مقاطعة كوشينج في أوكلاهوما بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، من خلال الحفر في طية محدبة
في أوائل القرن العشرين كانت مناطق التنقيب عن البترول هي التي تظهر فيها شواهد بترولية مثل البقع البتيومينية، وتسربات الغازات، وبعض الصخور الأسفلتية التي تكشفها عوامل التعرية. ثم بدأ الاعتماد على أجهزة قياس المغناطيسية الأرضية لتحديد الاختلافات الصغيرة أو الطفيفة في المجالات المغناطيسية للتراكيب الصخرية، حتى يمكن الاستدلال على بنية الطبقات ومعرفة نوعيات التراكيب الجيولوجية للصخور الرسوبية، وإنشاء خطوط الكنتورات تحت السطحية، وتحديد مناطق الثنيات أو الطيات الصخرية المحدبة والمقعرة، وسمك بعض الطبقات الرسوبية فيها. وبتطور تكنولوجيات التنقيب عن البترول يجري حاليا قياس المغناطيسية الأرضية عن طريق المسح الجوي، الذي يتيح تغطية مساحات كبيرة، والوصول إلى مناطق صعبة طبوغرافيا، والتي لا يسهل استخدام طرق النقل الأخرى فيها. 
ويعتبر التصوير الطيفي بالأقمار الصناعية ومنها سلسلة لاند سات ـ التي أطلق أولها عام 1972 ـ من أحدث طرق المسح الجيولوجي(استخدمت صور أقمار لاند سات لحوض أناداركو Anadarco Basin الممتد بين ولايتي أوكلاهوما وتكساس لتحديد 59 حقلا بتروليا منتجاً، كما استخدمت صور لاند سات في خمسة حقول في العالم العربي هي حقل الغوار السعودي، وحقل البرقان الكويتي، وحقل بوزرغان العراقي، وحقل المسلة الليبي، وحقل البرمة التونسي.)، لدراسة ثروات الأرض المعدنية والبترولية، ويمكن بواسطتها تحديد مناطق تسرب البترول إلى السطح، وأماكن الصدوع والطيات واستراتيجرافية الإقليم. ويمكن تدقيق المعلومات المرجحة عن التراكيب الجيولوجية بواسطة أنظمة التصوير الراداري المحمولة بواسطة الأقمار الصناعية، والتي تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً، ولا تتأثر بالسحب، وتتيح تحديد الأحواض الرسوبية، والاختيار السليم لمواقع المسح الجيوفيزيقي التالي للمسح الجيولوجي. 
وتتكامل أعمال التصوير والاستشعار عن بعد مع الدراسات الجيولوجية الميدانية على الأرض، ومع الاستعانة بالصور الجوية وتطوير الخرائط الجيولوجية من حيث التراكيب ونوعيات الصخور وأعمارها المختلفة، والتضاريس واتجاهات ميول الطبقات، والطيات والفوالق. وترسم خرائط وقطاعات عرضية لامتداد الصخور الظاهرة على سطح الأرض وتحته، كما تجمع العينات من مختلف الصخور لتحليلها، وبذلك تتهيأ قاعدة من المعلومات لاستكمال أعمال استكشاف البترول. وفي العمل الميداني يرصد الرشح البترولي الذي قد يتخذ شكل طبقة بترولية رقيقة فوق سطح عين أو بحيرة أو نهر، أو صورة تسربات بسيطة من الصخور المسامية السطحية المتشققة، كما قد يبدو في صورة بحيرة صغيرة من القار. وقد تخرج المواد الأسفلتية على شكل تجمعات لدنة وأغشية رقيقة فوق صخور سطح الأرض، مثل ما يوجد في إقليم بوريسلان غرب أوكرانيا Ukraine. 
ويشمل المسح الجيولوجي الطبقي الأولى استخدام مقياس الجاذبية الأرضية Gravimeter لتعرف مواقع الصخور وكثافاتها، واستنتاج بعض المعلومات عن التراكيب الجيولوجية للمكامن والمصائد البترولية.
*​ *المسح الجيوفيزيائي :*​ *يعتبر المسح الجيوفيزيائي الأداة العملية لاستكمال المعلومات المفيدة وتدقيقها عن بنية الطبقات وتراكيب المكامن البترولية، وللحصول عليها في المناطق صعبة التضاريس كالمناطق البحرية، والصحاري، والصحاري الجليدية القطبية، ومناطق البراكين. وقد أوجدت الحاسبات الآلية قدرات أفضل في معالجة المعلومات الجيوفيزيائية، مثلما تطورت استخدامات الفضاء في الكشف عن الثروات البترولية والمعدنية. 
وتشمل الطرق الجيوفيزيائية الشائعة الاستخدام المسح السيزمي الذي يسمى أحيانا بالزلزالي، والجاذبية، والمغناطيسية، والطرق الكهربية، ثم الطرق الأقل استخداما وهي قياس الإشعاع والحرارة عند أو بالقرب من سطح الأرض أو في الجو. وإذا كانت الطرق السيزمية والجاذبية هي، أساسا، أدوات للبحث عن البترول، فإن الطرق الكهربية تستخدم، عادة، للكشف عن المعادن، وغير أن الروس والفرنسيين يستخدمون الطرق الكهربية والمغناطيسية معاً في البحث عن البترول والمعادن
*​ * المسح السيزيمى :*​ *يعد المسح السيزمي أداة عملية لتحديد التكوين الجيولوجي تحت سطح الأرض، ويعتمد على تفجير شحنة صغيرة من المتفجرات قريبة من السطح، تنتج عنها صدمة آلية أو هزة أو موجة سيزمية، من نوع ريلي Rayleigh أو لف Love ، وهذه الموجة تعود إلى السطح بعد انعكاسها من الأوجه الفاصلة بين الطبقات ذات الخواص الطبيعية المختلفة، وتسجل الانعكاسات بأجهزة حساسة سريعة الاستجابة لحركة الأرض Geophones & Detectors، توضع على أبعاد محددة من نقطة التفجير لتلقي الموجات الصوتية المنعكسة وقياس زمن ارتداد الموجة السيزمية .*​




*ومن المعروف أن سرعة الموجات الصوتية تعتمد على كثافة الصخور التي تمر بها. ويمكن حساب أعماق الطبقات وسمكها واستنتاج أنواعها بقياس أزمنة الانعكاس ومقارنتها، وتعرف الظواهر التركيبية في الطبقات السفلى، وبيئة الترسيب، ومن ثم إنتاج خرائط تركيبية لأي مستوى جيولوجي يعطي انعكاسات للموجات الصوتية، وتحديد أماكن الطيات المحدبة والفوالق والقباب الملحية والشعب وخواصها. 

ويجري المسح السيزمي أيضاً في البحار، باستبدال المتفجرات بشرارة كهربية ذات فولت عال، قد يصل إلى عشرة آلاف فولت، تفرغ تحت الماء لإحداث نبض سمعي Acoustic Pulse على فترات قصيرة متتابعة لإجراء المسح السيزمي على أعماق بين 100، 400 متر. ويمكن إجراء هذا المسح على أعماق كبيرة قد تصل إلى 2- 2.5كم باستخدام قاذف صغير لخليط متفجر من غازي البروبان والأكسجين يشعل بشرارة كهربية. وطريقة الانعكاس السيزمي أنجح الطرق السيزمية المستخدمة في معرفة الطبقات القريبة من سطح الأرض، وتحديد الظواهر التركيبية التي يشتمل أنها مكامن بترولية، وبخاصة الطيات المحدبة والفوالق والقباب الملحية وبعض البنيات الاختراقية الأخرى. 
أما طريقة الانكسار السيزمي فتتيح تسجيل الإشارات السيزمية على مسافات كبيرة من نقطة التفجير، والحصول على معلومات عن السرعات والأعماق الخاصة بالطبقات تحت السطحية التي تنتقل خلالها. واستخدمت في الماضي في تحديد جوانب قباب الملح قبيل استخدام الطريقة الانعكاسية. ومع أن طريقة الانكسار لا تعطي معلومات دقيقة عن التراكيب الصخرية، وهي أقل استخداما في استكشاف البترول حاليا، إلا أنها مصدر جيد للمعلومات عن سرعة انتشار الموجات في طبقات الانكسار، وبالتالي التحديد التقريبي لمواقع وأعماق طبقات صخرية أو تكوينات جيولوجية معينة. ومن المعروف أن سرعة انتشار الموجات السيزمية تبلغ نحو 5500 قدم/ ثانية في الرواسب الفتاتية، وترتفع إلى أكثر من 23000 قدم/ ثانية في بعض الصخور النارية، وبذلك يسهل تحديد عمق الحوض الرسوبي وشكله برسم خريطة صخور القاعدة التي تتراكم عليها الصخور الرسوبية.*​ * طريقة الجاذبية :*​ *تعتمد طريقة البحث بالجاذبية ـ في حدود الأميال الأولى القليلة  من سطح الأرض ـ على قياس التغييرات الصغيرة في جذب الصخور للأجسام والكتل فوق سطحها، إذ تختلف قوى الجذب من مكان لآخر طبقا لاختلاف كثافات الصخور تحت سطح الأرض، لأن الجاذبية تتناسب طرديا مع الكتل الجاذبة، وعكسيا مع مربع المسافة إليها. وإذا كانت الطبقات الأعلى كثافة مقوسة إلى أعلى في تركيب مرتفع مثل الطية المحدبة فإن مجال الجاذبية الأرضية يكون فوق محور الطية أكبر منه على طول أجنابها، كما أن القبة الملحية، الأقل كثافة من الصخور التي اخترقتها، يمكن كشفها من القيمة الصغيرة للجاذبية المقاسة فوقها بالمقارنة بقيمة الجاذبية على أي من الجانبين. ولابد لقياس التغير الطفيف في قيمة الجاذبية من مكان لآخر من أجهزة ذات حساسية عالية، لدرجة أنها تسجل التغيرات في الجاذبية لجزء في المليون من عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية، وتسمى الجرافيمترات Gravimeters، وهي أداة رسم خريطة تغيرات الجاذبية في منطقة البحث عن البترول التي يمكن من خلالها ترجيح وجود تراكيب جيولوجية معينة مثل الفوالق والطيات، أو تداخل صخور القاعدة ذات الكثافة العالية في صخور رسوبية ذات كثافة أقل. 
وبصفة عامة يستفاد من طريقة الجاذبية في تحديد الأحواض الرسوبية، وامتدادها وسمكها، باعتبار أن كثافة صخور القاعدة أعلى من كثافة الطبقات المترسبة فوقها، وكذا في تحديد أماكن القباب الملحية، وشعاب الحجر الجيري Limestone Reefs، والطيات المحدبة (اُنظر شكل تحديد الطية المحدبة)،*​



*ثم في تعيين الحدود الفاصلة بين الكتل الصخرية ذات الكثافات المختلفة. ومع ذلك يجب أن نسلم بأن الصخور الخازنة ليست متجانسة في خواصها مما يقتضي استخدام طرق أخرى للمسح الجيوفيزيائي لتكوين صورة متكاملة ودقيقة للخزان البترولي، تستكمل بالمسح السيزمي والحفر الاستكشافي. وقد استخدمت طريقة الجاذبية في تحديد أماكن القباب الملحية في ساحل خليج المكسيك بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وفي الكشف عن التراكيب المحدبة في وسط القارة الأمريكية التي تعد مكامن محتملة للسوائل الهيدروكربونية.*​ * الطريقة المغناطيسية :*​ * يستخدم المسح المغناطيسي لقياس التغير في شدة المجال المغناطيسي للأرض من مكان لآخر، بسبب اختلاف التراكيب الجيولوجية، والتغيرات الطبوغرافية لأسطح صخور القاعدة، والتأثيرية المغناطيسية Magnetic Susceptibility لهذه الصخور، أو الصخور النارية أو المتحولة التي تحتوي في العادة على نسب أعلى من معدن المجنتيت Magnetite ذي الخواص المغناطيسية، أو الصخور القريبة من سطح الأرض. وتستخدم المغناطومترات Magnetometers في المسح المغناطيسي على الأرض، ومن الطائرة أو السفن وبخاصة لتحديد سمك الطبقات الرسوبية الخازنة للبترول، أو المعادن المغناطيسية. 
وحديثاً تستخدم الأقمار الصناعية في رسم الخرائط الكنتورية للتغيرات في شدة المجال المغناطيسي لتحديد التراكيب الجيولوجية في مناطق المسح المغناطيسي، وبخاصة أماكن الطيات والصدوع في القشرة الأرضية المرجح وجود تجمعات البترول بها، وحساب أعماق صخور القاعدة بما يساعد في تقدير سمك وامتداد الطبقات الرسوبية وامتدادها، وكذا تعرف تداخلات الصخور النارية بين هذه الطبقات الرسوبية. وقد ساعدت الطريقة المغناطيسية على اكتشاف حقول بترولية عديدة في المملكة العربية السعودية، ومنها حقول الحوطة والدلم عام 1989م، والرغيب والنعيم والحلوة والهزمية والغينة في المنطقة الوسطى عام 1990م، ثم حقل مدين على الساحل الشمالي للبحر الأحمر عام 1993م.*​ * الطريقة الكهربية : *​ *تعتمد هذه الطريقة على اختلاف قياسات المقاومة النوعية الكهربية بين شتى أنواع الصخور، وبخاصة بين الملح والرسوبيات، ويسهل باستخدامها تحديد عمق صخور القاعدة بفضل ارتفاع قيم المقاومة النوعية لها. وإذا كانت التباينات في الخواص الكهربية للصخور الرسوبية محدودة، فإن الصخور الجيرية الكتلية والأنهيدريت تتميز بمقاوماتها النوعية العالية. كذلك تستخدم طريقة الجهد الذاتي لإجراء قياسات على السطح بالميللي فولت للجهود الكهروكيميائية الناشئة في الأرض بالتفاعل الكيميائي الكهربي بين بعض المعادن والمحاليل ذات الخصائص الكهربية المتلامسة معها.*​ * الدراسات الجيوكيميائية :*​ *تنفذ هذه الدراسات في الطريقة المباشرة للبحث عن البترول أثناء مرحلة الحفر الأولى، ولا سيما إذا وجدت شواهد بترولية على سطح الأرض، نتيجة هجرة بعض الهيدروكربونات من مكمن للبترول أو الغاز الطبيعي تحت ضغط مرتفع نسبيا وتحركها إلى السطح. 
وتهدف الدراسات الجيوكيميائية إلى تحديد الطبقات القادرة على توليد البترول، والصخور الخازنة للبترول، وتحديد أنواع الهيدروكربونات الموجودة من بترول أو غاز أو مكثفات. وتبدأ الدراسة الجيوكيميائية بالدراسات السطحية التي تشمل قياس كمية الغازات الممتصة على حبيبات التربة أو حبيبات الصخور تحت السطحية القريبة من سطح الأرض، وقياس الاستشعاع الصادر من التربة Fluorescence، ومحاولة تحديد أنواع البكتريا التي تعيش وتنمو مع مختلف أنواع الهيدروكربونات، وإجراء المسح الإشعاعي لتتبع هجرة الهيدروكربونات. 
وتتعدد الدراسات تحت السطحية، وتبدأ بتحديد كمية الكربون العضوي في الصخور التي تتراوح بين 2%، 10% في الصخور المولدة لحقول البترول العملاقة، والتحليل الغازي لسائل الحفر وفتاته (Mud Logging) كما تشمل تحديد السحنة الحرارية، فلون الكيروجين في الطفل الصفحي يتغير من الأصفر إلى البني البرتقالي ثم الأسود مع زيادة درجة الحرارة، وهذا التغير اللوني من دلائل وجود البترول والغاز. 
وتساعد الدراسات الجيوكيميائية على تقويم أحواض الترسيب، وترجيح احتمالات تواجد تجمعات البترول والغاز التي أسفرت عنها طرق المسح الجيوفيزيائي، وتقدير أعماق الصخور المولدة والخازنة والحابسة، ونوعيات المصائد البترولية، وهي تخدم مباشرة اختيار أماكن الحفر.*​ *الحفر الاستكشافي :*​ *يلي المسح الجيوفيزيائي والدراسات الجيوكيميائية التي تقود إلى تحديد أنسب الأماكن التي يرجح أن تكون حقولا منتجة، ويبدأ بحفر أولي الآبار الاستطلاعية التي تسمى بئر القطة البرية Wild Cat Well، طبقا لتقدير علمي دقيق لموقع الحفر والأعماق المطلوب الوصول إليها، وأنواع الأجهزة التي تستخدم في تجويف البئر، ثم تسجل النتائج في وثيقة التسجيل البئري Well Logging، والتي تشمل تحديد أنواع وسمك الطبقات وسمكها، وتقدير أعمار الصخور طبقا للحفريات الموجودة في كل طبقة إلى جانب قياسات المقاومة الكهربية والنشاط الإشعاعي وانتشار الموجات الصوتية، والكثافة، وتستكمل بالصفات الطبيعية مثل المسامية والنفاذية، والخصائص الكيميائية. وتتم متابعة تحليل العينات الجوفية أولا بأول خلال حفر البئر الاستكشافي بهدف معرفة وتحديد تتابع الطبقات للصخور الرسوبية في الحقول البترولية المنتظرة. 
وعادة تحفر البئر الاستكشافية الأولى على قمة التركيب الجيولوجي المراد استكشافه، أو على الموقع المقدر نظريا أن يحقق أكبر إنتاج ممكن. ويراعى ما أمكن ذلك أن يكون تجويف البئر رأسيا، واختبار زاوية ميله كلما تعمق الحفر لإجراء التصحيحات المطلوبة عند الضرورة. ومع أن حفر البئر الأولي يعطي الدليل على وجود البترول، وتركيب المكمن البترولي، وأعماق الطبقات الحاوية للزيت من سطح الأرض وخواصها، إلا أن تحديد الحقل البترولي، وحساب كميات البترول المنتظر إنتاجها، وتقدير الاحتياطي المرجح من البترول في الحقل يتطلب حفر آبار استكشافية أخرى حول البئر الأولي. ويجري في حالات عديدة حفر "الآبار القاعية" العميقة في الأماكن الملائمة لتجمع الزيت أو الغاز، لدراسة التركيب الجيولوجي والظروف الهيدرولوجية لتكوين الطبقات الرسوبية، وكذا "الآبار البارامترية" لتدقيق المعلومات عن التراكيب الجيولوجية للصخور في منطقة البحوث الاستكشافية.*​ * طريقة تسجيل الآبار : *​ *هي طريقة واسعة الاستخدام قبل حفر آبار البترول وفي أثناء الحفر وبعده، لتحديد الخواص الفيزيائية المختلفة للطبقات تحت سطح الأرض، من خلال إنزال أجهزة قياس متنوعة في الآبار لتحديد المقاومة النوعية الكهربية ، والجهد الذاتي والتأثيرية، والسرعة الصوتية، والكثافة، والخواص المغناطيسية، وإطلاق أشعة وفوتونات جاما الطبيعية، أو توليد أشعة جاما استجابة لقذف النيوترونات.*​



*
والتسجيلات الكهربية (اُنظر شكل طريقة تسجيل الآبار) تتيح قياس المقاومة النوعية للصخور، ورسم الحدود بين الطبقات، وتحديد مناطق تدفق السوائل ودراسة المياه الجوفية وتحديد ملوحتها، وبذلك يسهل تعيين الطبقات المنفذة للسوائل والأسطح والحواف التي تحدها. والطرق الكهرومغناطيسية تكشف اختلاف الخواص التأثيرية للصخور تحت سطح الأرض. 
وقد استخدمت طرق المقاومة النوعية والكهرومغناطيسية الأرضية في روسيا لإعداد خرائط الطبقات الرسوبية في مراحل الاستكشاف البترولي المبكرة، وفي فرنسا استخدمت الطرق الكهربية في البحث عن المعادن الصلبة، وتتبع الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية
أما تسجيل النشاط الإشعاعي الطبيعي للصخور فيجري باستخدام أجهزة كشف إشعاعي متنوعة على الأرض، وفي الآبار، ومن خلال المسح الجوي الإشعاعي. كذلك يستخدم مصدر لإشعاع النيوترونات، مثل خليط من البريليوم والراديوم، ويستقبل الإشعاع المنطلق من الصخور، وقياس درجة امتصاص النيوترونات بواسطة أيونات الهيدروجين الموجودة في البترول أو الماء أو الغاز. 
وتفيد دراسة النشاط الإشعاعي للصخور في تعرف التراكيب الصخرية، ومـدى احتوائها على سوائل، وأنواع تلك السوائل، ووجود الغازات الطبيعية، ومسامية الصخور، كما تستخدم أشعة جاما في الكشف عن الطفلة الحجرية الزيتية Oil Shales. كذلك فإن المسح الإشعاعي من أفضل طرق تعيين وتقويم رواسب المعادن المشعة تحت سطح الأرض، سواء التي تحتوي على اليورانيوم أو الثوريوم. 
وتجري تسجيلات الانتشار الصوتي لقياس سرعة سريان الموجات الصوتية في كل طبقة من الطبقات الصخرية على حدة، وتحديد الاختلاف بينها في المقاومة الصوتيةAcoustic Impedance ، ما يساعد في معرفة مسامية الصخور تحت السطحية.*​


----------

